# couper fichier



## alex68 (8 Mars 2005)

hello 
avec quel logiciel peu ton decouper un fichier mp3??? :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi as-tu besoin de découper un fichier Mp3???

Il y a Split qui te permet de faire ce style de manip mais je pense que ton besoin est plus particulier. Pourrais tu être plus explicite*

 

Du verbe expliciter il me semble...


----------



## alex68 (9 Mars 2005)

oui 
j ai telecharger un album  maiss il est en un seul morceau moi je voudrais separer chaque music


----------



## Gaston (10 Mars 2005)

un album dont tu possèdes l'original bien sûr

sinon, iTunes le fait sans problème : tu affiches les infos du fichier (dans iTunes), tu définis les limites du morceau à couper (début et fin), et tu fais "convertir en mp3..." dans le menu avancé

@+


----------



## pattes (9 Avril 2005)

Tu as un utilitaire pour cela... Je n'ai pas le nom en tête... La question a été posée sur frtracker...


----------



## avosmac (9 Avril 2005)

Au Terminal :


split -b 200k 

puis glissez à la suite le fichier mp3

il sera découpé en morceaux de 200 Ko (vous pouvez changer le chiffre)


----------



## Gaston (9 Avril 2005)

ouais mais bon cette astuce ne permet pas de découper le morceau à 3'30, 4'50 etc, alors qu'iTunes oui


----------



## avosmac (10 Avril 2005)

iTunes ne coupe pas. Il pose des balises.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

le mieux c'est Quicktime Pro.....du moins si il n'etait pas payant....il devrait etre installé d'origine...
il est indispensable....en tout cas, (car je m'eloigne du sujet..) je l'utilise et c'est super pratique.....


----------



## DeniX (10 Avril 2005)

alex68 a dit:
			
		

> oui
> j ai telecharger un album  maiss il est en un seul morceau moi je voudrais separer chaque music


Bonjour
Dans la suite Toast 6 Titanium se  trouve CD Spin Doctor qui permet la numérisation de vinyles,cassettes ... mais aussi de découper des fichiers audio à convertir en AIFF avant il me semble.

Site 

DeniX


----------



## pattes (10 Avril 2005)

Voilà je l'avais sur la langue... Il faut utiliser http://www.framasoft.net/article1039.html Audacity pour couper tes MP3, split ne sert à rien car il couperait grossièrement sans pouvoir choisir à quel moment couper !


----------



## Gaston (10 Avril 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> iTunes ne coupe pas. Il pose des balises.



alors là je me permets de vous corriger : une fois les balises posées, lorsqu'on réencode le morceau avec le menu "Avancé" -> "Encoder la sélection en MP3", il n'y a plus d'histoire de balises !!!

Edit : je pense même avoir lu l'astuce dans un AVM : "Tailler et recoller des fichiers audio (Avec iTunes et la commande cat du Terminal)" n°37 - p33 - parution : 02/2004 - rubrique : Le Son

A vérifier...


----------



## avosmac (11 Avril 2005)

Gaston a tout à fait raison


----------



## Gaston (11 Avril 2005)

et en plus ça rime... 

ok je sors


----------



## pattes (11 Avril 2005)

Oui mais la commande cat n'est pas précise c'est pourquoi audacity se révelera plus efficace et moins casse-tête que d'utiliser le terminal. Punkt schluss.


----------



## Gaston (11 Avril 2005)

oui enfin cat sert à concaténer (coller...) les fichiers, c'est pas ce qui nous intéresse ici... 

@+


----------

